# Heart worm? for the west coast.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in the Pacific Northwest and most vets I have talked with do not address heart worm as a potential health issue. Do you live in a area where heart worm is low risk for dogs? If so do you chose to not use preventative heart worm meds?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

NOPE, can't say as I do. I've always used Ivermectin in one form or another, since I live in a very high risk area (lower Michigan). In fact, the first two dogs I ever owned, both rescues, came to me with heartworm infestations and had to undergo the risky arsenic treatment. They both survived. My best friend's dog died of a serious heartworm infestation. 

However, I do think you should be able to trust your Vet's recommendation.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Some say its a warm climate issue like Mexico. But here in Ontairo they noticed an increase in heart worm as well. 

http://www.ovma.org/pet_owners/dogs/heartworm.html

We do treat for heart worm even if only because the pictures are so graphic.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We are firm believers in always having heartworm pills. Buying the pill once a month is better and cheaper then paying for the treatment.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Much, much easier on the dog, too!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd recommend listening to your vet unless you're planning on travelling with the dog to a higher risk area or being around dogs from those areas. You can always use the meds in summer, when mosquitos would make heartworms possible.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I live in new Orleans about a quarter mile from the Mississippi, so heartworm protection is a year round necessity. Heartworms are transmitted by mosquitos, so if you have mosquitos in your area, I'd suggest protection. We use Trifexis (heartworm, hook worm, ringworm and flea prevention) with great success. I've never seen a flea on my pup, he hardly ever scratches himself and has always tested negative for heartworm. About 70% of rescued dogs in my area test positive for heartworm

We are moving to salt lake city utah in a few months. Heartworm issues are not prevalent in that area, but we will continue the monthly prevention. $260 a year to protect my pup is nothing in my mind


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have heard Utah has some good walk in land for upland hunting.

In Texas I use heart worm preventive year round. I know some that don't use it over the winter but feel they are taking a chance. Not a month goes by here in Texas that we don't have a few warm days in a row.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We're very anxious for the move. Big game/upland hunting is superb there. My pup has started counting the days. Like you Red, we have year round mosquitoes so I feel it mandatory to prevent the worms year round, whether there are bugs flying or noy


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

As I understand it, the only heartworm seen in the Willamette Valley comes from dogs either brought into the Valley or who have traveled out of the Valley. Your vet should be able to give you a good idea of the boundaries for travel (for instance, some parts of southern Oregon are questionable), how far in advance of travel to give preventative medicine, and how long to keep giving the medication after you return just to be safe.


----------

